# Vintage lawn boy mower



## oneoldrunr (Jul 21, 2010)

I would like to know if the fuel mixture is the same for vintage lawn boy mowers. I do not have a model number but my push mower is probably from the sixties. It has the early cast frame. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Lawnboy mowers made prior to 1972 call for a 16:1 ratio mix. 1972 and beyond call for a 32:1mix.


----------



## oneoldrunr (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks! I won't burn it up now.


----------

